# New Potty Training Pad



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I found this while surfing today and wondered if anyone else has seen it or tried it, it sounds good









http://www.portabledogpotty.com/index.htm


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I saw that also. I wonder if the scent would attract dogs that normally go outside? I was thinking it would be great in bad weather and hurricanes when they can't go out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never heard of this before. The only thing I wonder about is cleaning up the urine that has drained in to the tray. I think I prefer pads but would probably save $50 a month in pads by using this. I'd love to hear from people who have used it.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would like to have one in the garage for bad weather days when Scooby hates going out in the rain and snow or storms. I guess you would need to empty the urine out and wash the tray, but yes it would be a saving on pads for those who have inside potty pups


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I found this while surfing today and wondered if anyone else has seen it or tried it, it sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would never use anything like that because you know after a few uses
it's going to stink if it's filtering urine to the bottom. And how are you suppose
clean the fake grass? Put it in the washer where you wash your clothes?
No Way..Yuck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wonder what the K9 grass is like? Would it feel the same under their feet?

I managed to cross train Lady to use pee pads indoors while I am at work or the weather is bad, but this would have been real handy a few years ago if it passes the doggie test.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would just put it out and hose it and let it dry out, the urine is supposed to drain into the tray underneath the grass, there is a grate there for it to go through so I would say cleaning wouldn't be all that difficult. I don't know I just thought it might be good for those who are looking for a cheaper altenative to buying pads


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking the same thing. the smell of the urine, cleaning the tray and washing the grass just doesn't sound appealing to me.









plus, massimo needs some kind of upright surface to lift his leg on. i think maybe he would miss and pee on the floor. i use a cat litter box that has the top/guard that snaps over the tray. i cut the front off of the guard (just above the snaps) and i kind of fold the pad around the tray and snap the guard on to hold it in place...massimo hikes just under the guard, down the pad inside of the tray.









i think it's more convenient to just change the pad and throw it away instead of having to scrub that other portable grass potty.









that's just my opinion tho....


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> I would like to have one in the garage for bad weather days when Scooby hates going out in the rain and snow or storms. I guess you would need to empty the urine out and wash the tray, but yes it would be a saving on pads for those who have inside potty pups
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can make your own for a lot less.

You can purchase tray (aka replacement pan) from www.dog.comand, buy eggcrate grid from Home Depot or Lowes and then purchase the synthetic grass from Pet-A-Potty. http://www.petapotty.com/products.html

It ends up being quite a lot cheaper!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I would never use anything like that because you know after a few uses
> it's going to stink if it's filtering urine to the bottom. And how are you suppose
> clean the fake grass? Put it in the washer where you wash your clothes?
> No Way..Yuck![/B]


I'm with you on this one







I already have trouble just looking at the regular pads and use the mask and one of those tweezer thingies to pick the thing up and throw it away. I can't imagine picking up the grass and then throwing out the urine and where do you put that grass looking thing in the mean time








No Way.. Yuck, Yuck Yuck


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

sounds yucky to me too...maybe cheaper, but still yucky!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I think it has potential. I thought their video was a bit graphic though. (the end)


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> I think it has potential. I thought their video was a bit graphic though. (the end)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about this? 

http://www.kturby.com/showerlitter/


All it needs is a grid and I am sure it pays for itself in no time!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well how about this one?

(warning, maybe gross







but since we all have dogs and seen poop before .... ) ending is funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ug7WEUxH68...ated&search=


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I have the astro turf w /the holes for the urine to go thru. There is no odor. I have more than one and we take it out to the back yard and spay it with the hose very well and lay it on the pool's diving board in the sun to dry. It does not retain odor and Belle is fine with using the astro turf or wee wee pad whichever I have out. I now want to use just the astro turn. Have the litter pan but am having trouble finding the eggrate grid. The turf itself isn't as bad as you may think. Of course you do have to hose it off each day so you need more than one but I'm not sorry I bought it.

I got my astro turf from another site. I'll look for it and post it later if anyone is interested. They have the fir hydrant hose too if one is interested.


----------

